
High Sierra still lags heavily on 2014 Macbooks (and other models) - csantini
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBCPtcfL_Fs
======
ggm
I think its interesting that Apple release features which show their own older
product in a bad light, compared to newer product. You think that a user-
experience person would say "hmm.. lets de-tune the settings on the old GPU
and hardware" but I guess in nudge theory terms, if you make the old box crawl
but they are a fanboi, the outcome is they buy a new box.

I'm going home to de-tune my two old macs now. Thanks!

